# Hi from TN!



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome! Glad to see another Tennessean.
I used to have a college buddy that was from Ripley. I went to good ole UT Martin just up the road from you.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from East Tennessee!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! You'll get a lot of great info from the folks here. Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to BeeSource Johntodd !


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome

Self-running?
You've got a lot of reading ahead of you.
:lookout:


----------



## Johntodd (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi and thanks, all, for the warm welcome.

Self-running? IDK what I'm asking about. But I know that bees lived without our help for a gazillion years. 

So, when I say self-running, I can see visiting the hive(s) 4-6 times per year for check-ups, improvements, splitting, etc. There are farms all over the area, and my garden is a huge mo-fo, so pollen is not a problem for them. Clean water is available, and a variety of sunny or shady or dappled areas. Exposed, secluded, you name it, I got it. LOL!

So what am I looking for? A very natural-style, but manmade, structure and system that needs minimal time from me.

Minimal. Yes, that's the ticket. Thank you for helping me clarify my needs and wants.

Thanks!
-Johntodd


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Johntodd said:


> Hi and thanks, all, for the warm welcome.
> 
> Self-running? IDK what I'm asking about. But I know that bees lived without our help for a gazillion years.
> 
> ...


Welcome to beekeeping and to the forum. I'm sure if you get enough people to join in on this thread, you will be inundated with all the reasons why your idea of only having to visit your hives 4-6 times per year is a terrible one. Or at least will place you in the realm of a bee "haver" rather than the bee "keeper" title that we all claim to be. I would recommend you just continue your research, focus on pest management and swarm control to start. Maybe then you will see what it could possibly take to run and manage hives successfully. There are those that practice "non-intervention" beekeeping and I'm sure some are pretty successful. It is still very important to know how to spot problems, and understand the time commitment needed to deal with those problems. If your not willing to do that, then why risk placing colonies riddled with problems in your local population. Employ or offer your land for a local beekeeper to place some hives on your property. Whatever your decision, good luck and I hope you continue to read up on the hobby/business and understand its in and outs before making your conclusion.


----------

